# New "Black Bison" styling package from Wald



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wald International released images of their new Black Bison kit. Really like the look of this, more agressive then their previous one :squintdan




































































































:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

not sure about the sideskirts or the rear arches, but everything else looks pretty boss.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

This has got to be the fifth post of WALD body kit for this car. maybe even more posts were made.

does anyone use the search first?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> This has got to be the fifth post of WALD body kit for this car. maybe even more posts were made.
> 
> does anyone use the search first?


I'm not retarded buddy, this is not the same kit as the multi-reposted first kit from Wald.. :chuckle:

You mean this one:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Hugo said:


> I'm not retarded buddy, this is not the same kit as the multi-reposted first kit from Wald.. :chuckle:
> 
> You mean this one:



opcorn::chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe i like version number 36,but the ones they had till now all look uke:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Same kit, I think.

Just that earlier one looked like rendering and pre-production design.

This looks like the earlier one, except somehow it looks less "ricey" than the old one. 

I actually do like this newer update!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

They are almost the same, the side of the front bumper where that grill is located is wider on the newer one, and a bigger grill is mounted in there.

It's a nice reference to the R34 Z-tune bumper.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it!

whiff of DB9RS about the styling


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Its a bit fookin low though eh?How much do you think the total kit would cost?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Rubbish. Far too fussy. 

Less is more etc.

Phil


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

the kit is on ebay from japan for 9000 pounds


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

i like this one better but remove the fog lamp in front pls.. its not a rally car... but a race car  anyway everyone has their taste and opinion..


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they are the same kit. One is a render the other is real. They are the same kit. New photos but there was no need for a new thread.


----------



## deetech (May 25, 2008)

*wald kit*

best quality pics yet so thanks for putting them up mate.Wouldnt fancy drilling the rear quarters to fit the arch extensions though!!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Same, like but not the drilled arches


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It is a vey nice kit, but those rear arches spoil wha could be a perfect kit.


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Either remove the rear arches or have them in silver same as the car, ditch the front fogs also. Nice looking car all the same.


----------

